# Best Soy Wax?



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey,
I want to start waxing and want to use soy wax because I hear they are hard and long lasting and that regular wax is bad for health and the earth as well.

So are some better than others? I just foound this Green Wax - Premium Organic Ski and Snowboard Wax . 
Theres also 
bluebird soy http://bluebirdsales.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=5 , 
dakine home grown soy DAKINE Home Grown Soy Wax from Dogfunk.com , 
one ball jay OneBallJay Bio Green Hot Wax from Dogfunk.com

Anyone have experience with any of these. Im leaning towards OBJ. Any differences?

Thanks folks


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

THis will ultimately be pretty vacuous for you, but I have only used the Bluebird soy wax. It works well enough. But in general I think OBJ makes better waxes...


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

i've used the obj kind and its by far the hardest wax i've ever used, huge bitch to scrape off


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

walove said:


> i've used the obj kind and its by far the hardest wax i've ever used, huge bitch to scrape off


Do you still use it then or did you stop?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

How do these compare to the OBJ Meso Fast soy wax? Got some as a gift for a buddy last year and he said it's pretty fast.


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> How do these compare to the DaKine Meso Fast soy wax? Got some as a gift for a buddy last year and he said it's pretty fast.




meso fast is actually from OBJ


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

i always feel like i'm scraping too much off when scraping it warm (bluebird) per instructions. the wax did seem to last for quite a while though.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

squishydonut said:


> i always feel like i'm scraping too much off when scraping it warm (bluebird) per instructions.


anything on the base is too much wax so dont worry about scraping too much off. all the really matters is the wax that gets ABSORBED into the base and the rest is just excess.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

ifresh21 said:


> meso fast is actually from OBJ


You're right, edited my post. Question still stands though.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> anything on the base is too much wax so dont worry about scraping too much off. all the really matters is the wax that gets ABSORBED into the base and the rest is just excess.


i'd get those "dry" streaks when scraping it warm. made me want to "re-do" the wax job to try and get it even looking. possibly uneven pressure on the scraper. 

good to know about the excess on the base. danka.


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Ok thanks guys I guess ill get bluebird or obj - whichever is cheapest for the amount.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

ifresh21 said:


> Do you still use it then or did you stop?


i was living in washington and was used to using softer obj 4x4 warm waxes. I've moved to montana and now use cold x wax, the biogreen soy is much harder then both. I didn't use the soy much since it was so hard to scrape and have been doing my tuning in the street. Now i have a shred to work in so i'll try it some more this year. ITS HARD


----------



## BoardTheSnow73 (Apr 25, 2009)

walove said:


> i've used the obj kind and its by far the hardest wax i've ever used, huge bitch to scrape off


QFT.
10char


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> How do these compare to the OBJ Meso Fast soy wax? Got some as a gift for a buddy last year and he said it's pretty fast.


Haven't tried any other soy wax but it's comparable in speed to Dakine's Indy Cake, but scrapes funky and smells like wet hippy.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

boarderchic said:


> but scrapes funky and smells like wet hippy.


lol... i was gonna say the same thing. :laugh:


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

boarderchic said:


> Haven't tried any other soy wax but it's comparable in speed to Dakine's Indy Cake, but scrapes funky and smells like wet hippy.


What do you mean by scrapes funky?

Does that make it bad?

Do u use it still?


----------



## ttchad (Jan 9, 2008)

Paper towels + Iron= forget scraping
The OBJ is impossible to scrape when cool!


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

ttchad said:


> Paper towels + Iron= forget scraping
> The OBJ is impossible to scrape when cool!


looks kinda nasty too.


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Is bluebird better? What should I do?


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

ifresh21 said:


> regular wax is bad for health and the earth as well



:dunno: Can someone please tell me WTF is wrong with wax that is not soy based ?


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Green Snow said:


> :dunno: Can someone please tell me WTF is wrong with wax that is not soy based ?


The fluoro in it is made from oil and stuff and it rubs onto snow the snow melts gets into the water supply which it bad. 
And it lasts for hella long like couple thousand years

And the vapors arent good.

I saw an article the other day I cant find it right now


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

ifresh21 said:


> Is bluebird better? What should I do?


i haven't used either (OBJ or bluebird) extensively but i liked bluebird a bit more. 

initially. 

now i've got a gazillion of those little freebie scrapers that come along with it.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

I picked up the Bluebird Wastell soy wax at a snowboard expo today for $3 a bar. It seems really soft to me, although I haven't actually put it on my board, much less to the test yet. 

Does anyone have any experience with the Bluebird stuff? How long does it last? Does it come off as easily as its softness would have you believe?


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm just curious as to why some people dislike soy wax? I've yet to try it, but I'll prob pick up the OBJ soy wax next time I need to pick some up. Is it just that it's harder to scrape?


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Rocketbass88 said:


> I'm just curious as to why some people dislike soy wax? I've yet to try it, but I'll prob pick up the OBJ soy wax next time I need to pick some up. Is it just that it's harder to scrape?


I think so. But it doesn't seeem like a lotta people on here use it so its hard to find out.


----------



## Shwank (Feb 15, 2011)

Well as of today I waxed six boards. Three with OBJ 4WD cold (its all I had) and three with Bluebird's all-temp purple soy wax. I grabbed this wax because I was on a time crunch, it was all they had; more necessity than anything, but I was surprised. It didn't smell half bad melted (the block smelt like straight dryer lint). Smelled a bit like grape actually. The OBJ (non-soy) wax went on easy, and scraped off easier. Came off in nice curled 'slices'. Felt like an art. The Bluebird soy wax went on surprisingly easy and spread out much better than OBJ non-soy. However, after it dried, it was hell to take off in comparison. It came off in chunks and jagged shards and with this wax there is no such thing as a once-over. It was a ten-times over. The finished product felt slicker 'n snot though and I can only imagine it would hold much better. I'll be going boarding this Thursday, one board with OBJ non-soy, one with Bluebird's soy and one factory waxed. I'll see how they hold up and get back to you.

tldr - The soy went on hard and was hell to scrape off but has a very nice feel to it.


----------



## Shwank (Feb 15, 2011)

Whoa! brought this back from the dead like nothin. I forgot to look at the date on this thread before I popped a response lol


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Shwank said:


> Well as of today I waxed six boards. Three with OBJ 4WD cold (its all I had) and three with Bluebird's all-temp purple soy wax. I grabbed this wax because I was on a time crunch, it was all they had; more necessity than anything, but I was surprised. It didn't smell half bad melted (the block smelt like straight dryer lint). Smelled a bit like grape actually. The OBJ (non-soy) wax went on easy, and scraped off easier. Came off in nice curled 'slices'. Felt like an art. The Bluebird soy wax went on surprisingly easy and spread out much better than OBJ non-soy. However, after it dried, it was hell to take off in comparison. It came off in chunks and jagged shards and with this wax there is no such thing as a once-over. It was a ten-times over. The finished product felt slicker 'n snot though and I can only imagine it would hold much better. I'll be going boarding this Thursday, one board with OBJ non-soy, one with Bluebird's soy and one factory waxed. I'll see how they hold up and get back to you.
> 
> tldr - The soy went on hard and was hell to scrape off but has a very nice feel to it.


I used OBJ soy recently(i think obj). The best thing about it for me is the fact that it doesn't smell. Being able to wax indoors and not worry about toxic chemicals is fantastic. It is a pain to get off though and stuff. Kinda flakes off idk. 

Overall, I like it cuz its good for the environment (my snowboard is enviro friendly too) and good for my lungs.


----------



## Shwank (Feb 15, 2011)

Did you ever get around to trying bluebird and comparing them? I think I'm stickin with soy waxes for next season at least.


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Shwank said:


> Did you ever get around to trying bluebird and comparing them? I think I'm stickin with soy waxes for next season at least.


No I didn't get the bluebird. I just realized- this is my first time waxing with soy. 

So ya I've only used one kind. But it is great and smells good but you can smell it and it won't hurt you


----------

